# Doppelt-verkettete Liste: Zeiger != NULL oder Zeiger->Next != NULL



## Joggal (19. Mai 2015)

Hallo an alle Leser/innen,

Ich beschäftige mich seit geraumer Zeit mit dem Thema "Verkettete Listen" und habe ein kleines Verständnisproblem.

Ich verstehe nicht so ganz, wann jetzt eigentlich genau bei Schleifendurchläufen abgefragt werden muss ob "zeiger != NULL" oder eben "zeiger->next != NULL".

z.B. 
while(zeiger->next != null){ do something }
bzw.
while(zeiger != null){ do something }

Kann mir da eventuell jemand weiterhelfen? 

lg


----------



## Joggal (19. Mai 2015)

Hallo Leute,

Hat sich erledigt.. habe mir das ganze graphisch noch einmal vorgestellt und siehe da.. ich habe es kapiert 

Bei zeiger-> next != NULL bzw zeiger->next != zeiger2 bleibt man dann direkt vor dem zeiger2 stehen, so kommt man z.B. an das vorherige Listenelement um dann dazwischen ein neues einfügen zu können. 
Und bei zeiger != zeiger2 wäre man dann natürlich logischerweise direkt auf der Speicheradresse von zeiger2, da man die schleife solange durchläuft bis man auf die Anfangsadresse von zeiger2 zeigt... was dann für das einfügen dazwischen eher unpraktisch ist 

lg


----------

